# look for handgun for my wife



## ty205tech (Feb 19, 2012)

finally talk my wife into getting a hand gun and shes stuck on wanting a 22cal any ideas on how to get her intersted in a bigger cal or a something with a low recoil


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Let her get the .22 and shoot it, later if she wants to go to higher caliber you can use the .22 for inexpensive practice....try the new M&P .22 .......JJ


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i got a .357 for my wife....









best damned trade i ever made!


----------



## ty205tech (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah thats what id like for to get but she worried about the recoil i think we might try the fn 5.7


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

My wife's first experience shooting, was with a 92fs......she really didn't have too much problem with the recoil, and did well, actually......I think the more they shoot, recoil becomes secondary.......I would worry more about the mechanics, ie. racking the slide, loading the mag, disassembly for cleaning etc.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

My wife wanted a .22 or a .380. I just told her that she could bump to a .38 or 9mm which would have alittle better stopping power while not being that much worse on recoil she opted for a 9mm. I make her practice with the highest grain full metal jacket to get use to the recoil. Then I bought her some low recoil hollowpoints for when she is at the house. 

Of course one thing that helped my wife is I had her go to the range twice. Once she shot my full sized .40 the 2nd she shot a compact .40. I told her if she can handle that she would really like the low recoil of the 9mm. She absolutely loved the .9mm compact M&P I bought her. Heck, I liked it a ton better than my full sized M&P .40. I liked it about the same as my .40c M&P though.


----------

